# No Deep Sleep: 4.0.4



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry to make a new thread guys, but I'm having an issue and have reports I'm not alone.

I'm full 4.0.4 (system, radios, BL) and I can't enter deep sleep. Tried stock and Imo kernel. Flashed back to my 4.0.2 backup (new radios stayed) and it sleeps again.

Is this a 4.0.4 system issue? Is it reporting different? Anything? I'm using CPUspy to track it. Just want to see how everyone else is fairing.

Not sure what to do at this point. Wanting advice/opinions/feedback.

Thanks guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

I am on 4.0.4 and I am not having this issue. Have you tried opening and then closing the camera app?


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine slept fine today. I didn't check with CPU spy but I can tell immediately my battery drain is significant and I have been getting pretty good battery life today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

"Mine slept fine today. I didn't check with CPU spy but I can tell immediately my battery drain is significant and I have been getting pretty good battery life today."

**Quote Fail

Please check for me. Mine has been behaving normal as well, I just don't like what I see in CPUspy.

To the poster above, I tried the camera/BT trick. Entered sleep for a minute.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

how do you know if your phone went to deep sleep? where does it show the stats of this?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> how do you know if your phone went to deep sleep? where does it show the stats of this?


Use CPUspy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Use CPUspy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Odds are you have an app keeping it awake. Maybe a weather app or something syncing often?


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Use CPUspy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


ok thanks, the app says deep sleep 67% of the time.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Odds are you have an app keeping it awake. Maybe a weather app or something syncing often?


Would definitely be my first area to check, however, nothing changed from 4.0.2 to 4.0.4. I set up 4.0.2 (redownloaded everything and setup) and then flashed the new leak.

I'll check again though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Uninstalled updates to maps and it might have fixed it. Going to to test.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah see if there is an app running in the background. You can use BetterBatteryStats to check. Btw, you can get BetterBatteryStats for free over at the XDA forums.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Yeah see if there is an app running in the background. You can use BetterBatteryStats to check. Btw, you can get BetterBatteryStats for free over at the XDA forums.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If I get a file dump from BetterBatteryStats can someone help me read it? I've never had this problem before and I'm not a noob. It shows a pretty high number of wakes for "exchange" but I have it set to sync at never. It's driving me nuts...

If I flash back to 4.0.2 system it sleeps again. Weird.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Put Franco's kernel on and it finally sleeps. Interesting, as his kernels never run on my phone.

Awesome.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Thing sleeps just fine for me, was on deep sleep for the entire car ride to campus (i've been using it to play music since i got there)


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> Thing sleeps just fine for me, was on deep sleep for the entire car ride to campus (i've been using it to play music since i got there)


I'm jealous. I've been to hell and back trying to get this thing to sleep. Driving me nuts!


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I'm jealous. I've been to hell and back trying to get this thing to sleep. Driving me nuts!


I would do a clean wipe see if that helps


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

Try a battery pull, too.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Faux's latest kernel is also able to deep sleep for me on 4.0.4..


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

This might work, but try logging out of latitude. I remember people doing this and it helped.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I couldn't get deep sleep on 4.0.4 either so I restored my nandroid. I probably tried 4 or 5 different kernels and nothing seemed to work. Also had wakelock problems where I'd turn the screen off and it would turn right back on.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> I couldn't get deep sleep on 4.0.4 either so I restored my nandroid. I probably tried 4 or 5 different kernels and nothing seemed to work. Also had wakelock problems where I'd turn the screen off and it would turn right back on.


Not having this issue on stock 4.0.4 on stock or imo's 1.10.0stable kernels. Are you on a 4.0.4 rom or stock OTA?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine deep sleeps on 4.0.4 stock/rooted with imos.


----------

